# Thyroid Pain? Burning sensation



## posie

Hi all, I'm a 20 yr old newly with hashi's (November 2012). Every now and then I get an intense sensation of burning/ inflammation (you know that pressure sensation? Like a golf ball in your throat :sad0049: ) in my lower neck where my thyroid is. Does anyone else get this or have any recommendations for relief? Tried ibuprofen & paracetamol but not much help; my chiro reckons a good fish oil might help with the inflammation. This was one of my main symptoms, kept going to the doc thinking I had pharyngitis as I had my tonsils removed in 2011 for reoccurring tonsillitis.

p.s My brain is also incredibly foggy, sometimes my speech is effected, I know what I want to say in my head but it comes out jumbled haha, it's getting embarrassing.


----------



## Andros

posie said:


> Hi all, I'm a 20 yr old newly with hashi's (November 2012). Every now and then I get an intense sensation of burning/ inflammation (you know that pressure sensation? Like a golf ball in your throat :sad0049: ) in my lower neck where my thyroid is. Does anyone else get this or have any recommendations for relief? Tried ibuprofen & paracetamol but not much help; my chiro reckons a good fish oil might help with the inflammation. This was one of my main symptoms, kept going to the doc thinking I had pharyngitis as I had my tonsils removed in 2011 for reoccurring tonsillitis.
> 
> p.s My brain is also incredibly foggy, sometimes my speech is effected, I know what I want to say in my head but it comes out jumbled haha, it's getting embarrassing.












Do you have trouble swallowing? Get a glass of water, stand in front of a mirror, take a sip, tilt back you head so you can see your neck real good and swallow. What do you see? What do you feel?

Have you had any thyroid lab tests at all?


----------



## posie

I can just feel that pressure sensation, the burning comes and goes but when it comes it comes! I was diagnosed through a routine blood test for on going nausea then had a repeat for thyroid function:

Free T4 8.4
Thyotropin >150
TG Ab <15
TPO Ab >1300

I also had an ultra sound that showed small nodules but nothing of concern. I'm on 75mcg of levo.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Andros

posie said:


> I can just feel that pressure sensation, the burning comes and goes but when it comes it comes! I was diagnosed through a routine blood test for on going nausea then had a repeat for thyroid function:
> 
> Free T4 8.4
> Thyotropin >150
> TG Ab <15
> TPO Ab >1300
> 
> I also had an ultra sound that showed small nodules but nothing of concern. I'm on 75mcg of levo.
> 
> Thanks for your reply


And when is the next time you get labs? Did doctor start you out on 75 mcg. of Levothyroxine?

TSH (Thyrotropin) is very very high so we hope tht comes down quickly.

In the future, if it's no trouble, we need your lab ranges also and different labs use different ranges. For example; I don't know if that FREE T4 is high or low by your lab range standards. That ould be very important info to have.

Were there any comments on the nodules? Cystic, vascular, calcified etc.?


----------



## posie

Thanks Andros  Sorry about the lack of ranges! Free T4 was marked as low (don't have the exact range in front of me). My GP started me on 75mcg and I have an appt with my endo in 2 weeks. More bloods for Thyroid function plus morning cortisol level (adrenal function?). No comment from the sonogrpaher except for "these should hopefully clear up once your medication reaches it's peak effectiveness". Hopefully this pans out ok haha


----------



## Octavia

posie, is the burning sensation in the front of your neck, or more in your throat? If it's more in your throat, and it doesn't start feeling better sometime soon on the meds, you may want to look into the possibility of acid reflux, just in case it's not thyroid related at all (you may have two issues happening here). But hopefully it will resolve with your current thyroid meds.


----------



## posie

Thanks Octavia  it's definitely not reflux. It's more at the front of my neck. Hopefully it clears up


----------



## Jezahb

I am not sure if that is normal or not, but I do suggest getting on a fatty acid supplement. For me, my Hashi causes inflammation that presents as painful swollen glands in my neck and sometimes even all the way up to my jawline. The only thing that really helped was getting on some good supplements that bring down your bodies inflammatory response. One I recommend is Evening Primrose Oil, as not only does it reduce inflammation but it can help the hair loss associated with Hashis. Good luck and welcome! hugs1


----------



## posie

Jezahb that sound just like me! Got tested for glandular (mono, if you're in the us?) so many times because I swollen glands. Silly me, did not even think to link gland inflammation, I was just thinking general inflammation. Perfect timing as well, my Chiro just recommended a liquid fish oil so ill try both! Thanks a bunch


----------



## Jezahb

Glad I could help!

My doc was the same for a while, testing me for everything due to my swollen glands...and freaked me and my boyfriend out many times saying it looked like it could be mono! Finally, after ruling out pretty much everything from a tooth abscess (that was a fun few weeks thinking I had some rare not painful hidden bad tooth) to cancer my doctor finally contacted some of his colleagues and they said that rarely Hashimoto's can cause swollen glands. It has to due with the inflammation in the gland itself causing an immune response. I have learned that if it gets bad (which the EPO seems to stop it from doing) I pop a few ibuprophen and sometimes I use a vibrating massager on the glands to stimulate them to drain. It works for me, and I hope it does for you too!


----------



## mcnjr

Hi Posie,

I know your original post from 2013 is a bit old but I wanted to know if you ever figured out what was causing your unexplained horrible burning pain in thyroid area??

Please let me know as I have had the same thing and it is horrible!! I even had a thyroidectomy (thyroid was in terrible same anyway with the exception of cancer). The pain has returned in the anterior portion of my neck.

Thank you,
Christine


----------

